
Node v0.10.23 (Stable) - shawndumas
http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/12/11/node-v0-10-23-stable/
======
JoshGlazebrook
Does anyone know when ECMAScript6 (Harmony) is supposed to be finalized? The
last I heard is December 2013, which is this month... wondering when all of
the harmony features that are in node 0.11 are going to make it to the stable
releases?

~~~
dlau1
Really interested in this.

Played around a bit with the generator functions and being able to replace
straight callbacks with yields made the code so much cleaner and more
readable.

Unfortunately, interoperability with callback/promise based libraries is a bit
clunky.

~~~
olegp
Have you looked at fibers? We've had a very good experience with them at
[https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com)

Here's a talk my co-founder Alex gave on it:
[http://youtu.be/pmyDJnEza6A](http://youtu.be/pmyDJnEza6A)

------
JDDunn9
Node.js has been out for 4 years and it's only at 0.10.23? At this rate it
will be 50 years before they get to version 1.0

~~~
sheetjs
Just because a build is stable (which is what 0.10.23 stable means) doesn't
mean the APIs are stable (which is what 1.0.0 generally means).

For example, the streams API hasn't been deemed stable. The specific build is
stable, but it's possible that the interface may radically change in the near
future.

[http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/)

~~~
leokun
One might just want to assume that node.js never wants to build a stable API.
They are constantly breaking backwards compatibility and committing to
"stable" at this point seems unrealistic. If they'd ever release a stable
version they'd suddenly have to backport fixes and care about keeping an API
intact for something other than a few months. Like they will not be able to do
that thing anymore where they dismiss all those who built upon 0.6 and don't
get security updates unless they rewrite big portions of their code base and
find new libraries to replace all those they use that have gone dark.

Have they at least committed to some kind of date range for a stable API?

It's kind of silly to worry about because all the various node.js libraries
that so many people depend upon are either weekend fads that get abandoned, or
moving at the same speeds and likewise breaking compatibility.

~~~
nashequilibrium
This should really be the top comment, as it explains the frustrations you
will run into with this fantastic platform. I love async webservers and most
of my dev is done on python Tornado but i built two projects on nodejs and
experienced the above issues, so many people start projects and just abandon
them, the quality of a lot of libraries are not good and then you get some
really cool libraries. Everything changes really fast, so you really need to
have your ear to the ground to make adjustments to your codebase. All in all,
i had a lot of fun with nodejs but for serious dev, i am using Tornado, when
nodejs fully supports backwards compatibility, then i will develop more
longterm projects on it. I still believe that if you doing a simple crud api
for mobile, the current node will work very well as it is so fast and the code
will be easier to maintain.

~~~
damon_c
Yes. One by one, I have been encountering issues with projects I've done in
Node that are more easily fixed by rewriting in Python than by researching
replacements for abandoned libraries that are breaking or dependencies that
are not updated with the APIs they were written to interface with.

It's still handy for Grunt and Bower though!

~~~
babuskov
What's the best replacement for socket.io in Python?

------
malandrew
Are the bless and release scripts not set up to automatically publish to all
the major package managers (rpm/pacman/apt/etc), including homebrew? I had
assumed that `brew upgrade nodejs` would already work following a new release.

